# Veterans of Calth - HH Project Log



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I decided upon Ultramarines for my Horus Heresy Legion, for a variety of reasons and I thought I'd show what I've done so far. They're not fully finished yet but any tips on improving them would be helpful. I tried to make some praetor helms, they have the shape, but the detail isn't very good, so they are more of a stop gap until they release the actual praetor helms, if they ever do.

For the colour I did a mixture of ultramarines blue with liche purple, then did thin layers of blue wash, this kind of gives a deep tinge to the models which came from inspiration I'd got from reading the collected visions book.



If anyone could give me some tips on taking better pictures that would be helpful. I used both flash and natural light just in case.










This is my WIP for Eikos Lamiad, he'll have more ornamentation on him using the Marneus Calgar accessories when they turn up, and on his left shoulder pad atm there's the traditional ultramarine shoulder but I've added four little globes of green stuff with a hole in the middle, which after the model is painted will have four different colour gems in using bits of beads I have, these will represent the four Tetrarch's of Ultramar with the middle one being a red gem symbolising Konor which Eikos is the Tetrarch of.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They look great in the natural light, (Not something I say about smurfs often) The darker blue is very nice

For alternative heads have a look at maxmini steam knights heads some nice options that fit perfectly with the more ornate HH helms, I've put a couple on my ECs 

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=60

By the way, the imperium is finished, Macragge will burn...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

I've seen those helms and I do like them especially the fourth one, but the problem is I may want to play with the army in my local GW store and they don't allow none GW pieces to be used :S

By the way, We March for Macragge!


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

I've constantly thought that a unit of Praetor Ultramarines would be fun to model. You've done a fairly good job with the helmets. Kinda hard to see. Sucks your store is kinda fanatical like that. 

I'd have to do it with a whole mish-mash of expensive bits though, lol. MkV legs, modified MkVII torsos, etc.

I imagine eventually we'll see the Praetor helmets from Forge World (or at least what we assume are the Praetor helmets, since they've never actually been shown named as such). Seems like there's too much potential money there to _not_ make them.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

For decent pics, don't use flash. You want the light falling on the model from the same direction you're shooting (so no backlighting them). 

And use natural light (take shots outside) if you've been painting in natural light, but not in direct sunlight. Try for a covered area. 

If you've been painting in artificial light, use artificial light for the pics since they won't look their best under natural light.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I use a natural light bulb, so not sure whether it comes under natural life as technically it's artificial 

Could I ask a question about bases, I got some bases from ebay, they are pavement looking with little ruined craters in it, atm I've painted it grey, given it a wash and a couple of dry brushes but it's not very prominent, does any one have any suggestions as to how I can improve them?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

You're going to need to define "grey." And what color did you drybrush with? 

For comparison, for my concrete barriers and such, I used Codex Grey (Dawnstone in the new range), wash with Badab Black and Devlan Mud (my concrete's dirty), light drybrush with Codex Grey, and highlight edges, chips, and the like with a 1:1 Codex Grey:Skull White.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah I try that then, thanks  I started off with a dark grey, adeptus battlegrey in the old range, then washed it with nuln oil and then dry brushed it with codex/dawnstone but it's not very prominent.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what the common hair colour of the Ultramarines? Was it blonde? I'm painting my Eikos Lamiad at the moment and I'm not sure what colour to do his hair.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ultras are usually Blonde or Brown Haired.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my take on Eikos Lamiad


----------

